# Teak alternatives???



## Honomusam (Jul 14, 2010)

I am not sure if this is where this question goes, but here goes. I need a teak alterantive. I live in hawaii and am building spearguns. Commonly, teak is used in spear guns becasue of its resistance to water and ability to handle the marine environment. However, its too expensive here in hawaii. Are there any other woods that have those same qualties, but not the price?? I know this may be alot to ask, but does anyone have any ideas.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Iroko (african teak) maybe? It is not related to teak just looks similar. Ipe might work, but it is so dense it almost sinks so maybe not so good under water. I am not sure how either would do, but something to look into maybe.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

sum here in Australia use celery top pine or marine grade ply


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

might want to check out black locust .. very hard wood. used as fence post, can survive in the ground 70 plus years without any treatment.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

it looks good to


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I will second the Iroko. I know that for a spear gun the looks is not important, but it does finish very similar to teak. I have used it isn the cabin of my boat and it is a good match for the original teak.

George


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I'd want to use a local species if it were me. I know Lemon Gum isn't indigenous but it is plentiful there, and I _think_ it is oily and dense? Not sure if it is but I know there's species on your islands that are suitable. If you aren't going to make many how about Milo? The Polynesians built canoes with it so it must be durable. I have some and it seems to be fairly dense and heavy. I haven't worked any of it yet but it looks like it will work easily. The grain is obviously interlocked. 

Check with some of the native artisans and I bet they'll know of a species that's both suitable and economical. Let us know what you find I am always interested to learn more about Hawaiian woods. Though I have several species from the islands, I know little about them and nothing of most of the other many species.


----------

